# Multies (N. multifasciatus)



## Guest

I took some new pics of my shell dwellers (Multies), so here they are:









male









pair









male again










And, what I found today:










A couple fry!!! 


And the tank:









I'm adding 6 more Multies to the tank tomorrow.....if all goes as planned.


----------



## Good Wolf

Wow, they are cute little buggers. I never thought about have a shell tank. When you showed me a pic of it before I was like "hmmm that looks cool but where are the fish?"

lmao


----------



## Guest

Haha....yep, they live in shells. And they like to dig in the sand...so no plants in this one.

There are only 2 fish (and 2 fry) in there now, but there will be 6 more *hopefully* after tomorrow.


They are hard to see in the full tank shot, since they are small. The big one is about 2" and the little one is about 1.5".


----------



## karazy

thats so cool. i cant wait to get mine. it'll be cool to see it with more fish


----------



## Buggy

Kristin! Cut it out! This is the third time tonight you make me want to cry with envy! I love little shellies and some day I WILL have them! What size tank is that and how many is good for a 10 gallon (all I have available at this time unfortunately)?


----------



## Guest

Hehe! Sorry Rita! You definitely need some of these buggers. 

The tank is a 10g and by Friday I will have 2 adults, 6 juveniles (8 total bigger ones) and atleast 2 fry in the tank.

I'd say around 6 would be fine to start with. They breed readily and don't eat their fry, so the colony grows. I have plans to move mine to atleast a 20 long eventually, but they still have room to grow now. I could always sell the fry when they get big enough and keep the colony down in the 10g....but heck any excuse for another tank is a good one, right?! 

I'd say that 12 or so adults, maybe more would live comfortably in a 10g with enough shells. Probably depends on who you ask as to what the max is.


----------



## karazy

also for buggs question id have to say it depends on how many shells you have. i suggest ALOT!


----------



## Buggy

Oh WOW! That awesome! I figured you would say only two or three for a 10 gallon. Twelve is way more then I would want. I'd say 6 is a good number. Now I just have to get the right substrate and shells, get the thing cycling and find the fish (and the money). Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## karazy

Any updates on this?


----------



## Guest

Umm...I've got like 12 fry now (or possibly more). They are gonna move to the 29g eventually, but I'm not in a hurry. I don't have updated pics right now, but might soon.


----------



## Lindsey

That looks great! Where did you get such beautiful shells?


----------



## blcknwitecuban

i cant wait to get my multies!!! at the most it will take me a month to get some.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Beki!


Lindsey, I got most of them at http://www.cichlidbreeding.com. They are whale's eye shells. I got more whale's eye and some shark's eye (look similar) from an online shell store.

Awesome, Daemon!


----------



## blcknwitecuban

i think im gonna get these
http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/proddetail.php?prod=babyloniashels&cat=10

or thesehttp://www.cichlidbreeding.com/proddetail.php?prod=2shell&cat=10

or these
http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/proddetail.php?prod=3goldturbo&cat=10

so many choices.


----------



## RNJ_Punk

Wow! these are great! Werent you on another website Justonemore?


----------



## Guest

Thanks. I'm on several websites actually.


----------



## Mal

So many shells!! xD

Those pictures are great! I can never get good pictures of my fish. :C


----------

